# CENTRO COMERCIAL CALERA GARDENS



## ltorresarevalo

Buenos días deseo tener mas información del proyecto Centro comercial calera gardens, nose si alguien tiene mayor información del equipo de diseño a cargo del proyecto y que me pueda brindar la información correspondiente. Mil gracias


----------

